# No need to learn how to grow anymore due to this invention :p



## zem (Dec 5, 2016)

just kidding, you still have to learn lol I have to say it is pretty cool though https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etEHm9Cf91Q


----------



## SHOT (Dec 5, 2016)

Made my day lol hahahahaha lets watch that


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 5, 2016)

Well sign me up!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 6, 2016)

Im all in.


----------



## zem (Dec 6, 2016)

The price tag i bet will not look as good lol


----------



## Keef (Dec 7, 2016)

I used to be a technology thief !-- Move over some so I can see better! -- I'm taking notes !-- I already got an aero system under LEDs !-- If someone can hijack the software I can do the hardware !-- I see a problem already !-- It's  not big enough !-- 8 ft ceilings are standard and it needs to fit thru doors !- Like a refrigerator ?-- Now we getting somewhere !-- Might as well make it look like one too !-- (I'd like it taller )-- Fridge ? -- We half way there !-- climate -humidity control ? -- Need a quick cycle ?-- Sheet !-- Let's build one !


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 8, 2016)

No wounder DD drinks. :rofl:


----------

